# questions



## fishykins (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi I have a lot of questions just give me links , answers , or people that could help me. 
1) Fishless cycle
2) How long does it take until you can go to marine
3)Tank size for 5/6female crowntail and other species bettas+3other species say cory and tetra and guppy. 
4) Can I put 3 castles for hiding places with soft sand and some gravel. 
5) If I get a proper filter when do I do a full cleaning for the tank. 
6) What do I need for the tank(eg.sand filter etc). 
If no-one can answer this please send this message to someone who could help


----------

